# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  The new map of the world

## watson

'nuff said.

----------


## jago

too funny they  forgot to add the word "drunken" over Australia :Wink:

----------


## president_ltd

heh, a more modern version of:    
or....      
or the redneck view of USA....      :Smilie:

----------

